# Nouveaux Macbook : absence de pavé numérique



## lisanne83 (18 Décembre 2007)

J'ai commandé la semaine dernière un nouveau macbook sur l'applestore. Lorsque je l'ai déballé, j'ai constaté avec surprise qu'il n'y avait pas de pavé numérique, ni touche verr num et voyant vert correspondant. 

Après vérification sur le site d'Apple France (http://www.apple.com/fr/macbook/specs.html), il est toujours bien indiqué qu'il y a sur les nouveaux macbook un "pavé numérique intégré". Cette ligne a disparu du site américain.

Je manipule des chiffres à longueur de journée, j'ai donc décidé de rendre mon Macbook. Mais cela va me coûter 80 de frais de retour, parce que selon les techniciens de l'Apple store, je peux saisir les chiffres, donc il y a un pavé numérique !!
Alors je peux admettre qu'on fasse une erreur sur la MAJ du site, mais qu'on me dise qu'un pavé numérique, c'est la ligne de chiffres en haut du clavier, non !

Avis aux utilisateurs intensifs de chiffres : macbook à éviter


----------



## David_b (18 Décembre 2007)

lisanne83 a dit:


> J'ai commandé la semaine dernière un nouveau macbook sur l'applestore. Lorsque je l'ai déballé, j'ai constaté avec surprise qu'il n'y avait pas de pavé numérique, ni touche verr num et voyant vert correspondant.
> 
> Après vérification sur le site d'Apple France (http://www.apple.com/fr/macbook/specs.html), il est toujours bien indiqué qu'il y a sur les nouveaux macbook un "pavé numérique intégré". Cette ligne a disparu du site américain.
> 
> ...



Y a jamais eu de pavé numérique "réel" sur les MB.
Sur le mien, les touches U à O, J à L et... 7 à 9 deviennent un pavé numérique en appuyant sur la touche FN, tu n'as plus ça sur le tien ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2007)

_Avais pas compris, mettons que je n'ai rien dit._


----------



## lisanne83 (18 Décembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> En même temps, un pavé numérique sur un portable 13" ça ne t'a pas paru un peu suspect ?



Mais il existait, ce pavé numérique, sur les ibook (c'est le modèle que j'ai actuellement), de même que sur les macbook avant la dernière mise à jour. Peu de personnes l'utilisent, mais c'est très pratique pour une saisie rapide des chiffres.


----------



## lisanne83 (18 Décembre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Y a jamais eu de pavé numérique "réel" sur les MB.
> Sur le mien, les touches U à O, J à L et... 7 à 9 deviennent un pavé numérique en appuyant sur la touche FN, tu n'as plus ça sur le tien ?



C'est ce pavé numérique "virtuel" qui a disparu avec la nouvelle mise à jour.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Y a jamais eu de pavé numérique "réel" sur les MB.
> Sur le mien, les touches U à O, J à L et... 7 à 9 deviennent un pavé numérique en appuyant sur la touche FN, tu n'as plus ça sur le tien ?


 


lisanne83 a dit:


> Mais il existait, ce pavé numérique, sur les ibook (c'est le modèle que j'ai actuellement), de même que sur les macbook avant la dernière mise à jour. Peu de personnes l'utilisent, mais c'est très pratique pour une saisie rapide des chiffres.


 
Ce pavé numérique là ?

OK - je ne savais même pas qu'il existait.
( J'ai un iBook aussi, mais j'utilise un clavier externe avec un VRAI pavé numérique. )


----------



## ymathias (18 Décembre 2007)

Il existe des pavés num pour les pc portables à acheter en supp, cela doit bien exister chez mac ?
J'ai un ibook et un macbook pro et il vrai que comme ce pavé me manquait j'ai acheté un clavier externe complet.


----------



## lisanne83 (18 Décembre 2007)

ymathias a dit:


> Il existe des pavés num pour les pc portables à acheter en supp, cela doit bien exister chez mac ?
> J'ai un ibook et un macbook pro et il vrai que comme ce pavé me manquait j'ai acheté un clavier externe complet.



Oui, mais je trimballe mon portable tous les jours dans le métro, alors j'essaye d'alléger. Et comme je suis prof, j'ai déjà à déménager et à rebrancher le vidéoprojecteur dès que je change de salle, un pavé num externe, cela fait cela de plus à remettre en place toutes les heures.

Je vais essayer de me trouver un macbook ancien modèle en solde avant Noël.

Ce qui me gène le plus, c'est la mauvaise foi de chez Apple, quand on me dit que par pavé numérique, il faut entendre ligne de chiffres en haut du clavier, alors qu'ils ont discrètement enlevé cette fonction, tellement discrètement que même le technicien applecare ne le savait pas !


----------



## Dimitri11 (19 Décembre 2007)

Peut-être qu'il ne savait pas, ou peut-être t'a-t-il bien eu??

Moi j'appelle pas ça de la mauvaise foi..j'appelle ça: une utilisation subtile de la langue...parce qu'au sens premier, la ligne au haut du clavier, c'est un pavé numérique...un pavé 1x10 et non 4x3, mais regarde dans la rue, y a aussi des pavés 10 fois plus longs que larges parfois!


----------



## gamac (19 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour Lisanne
Il existe des pavés numériques externes uniques, je veux dire pas besoin d'avoir le clavier entier. Et certains sont vraiment petits. J'en ai acheté un il y a 2-3 ans, pour 20&#8364; grand max, c'était le 1er prix et surtout le plus petit! Et c'est nettement mieux qu'un pavé numérique intégré sur les portables, celui dont tu parles en diagonal, sans parler évidemment de ce pavé 1x10.
Bref, ca ne prend vraiment pas de place et doit nécessiter 10 secondes maximum à ranger à la fin de tes cours.
Up to you!


----------



## Tox (19 Décembre 2007)

J'apprends en vous lisant la disparition de cette fonction du clavier. 

D'une manière incompréhensible, Apple fait l'impasse sur le pavé numérique des claviers. Le clavier sans fil en avait déjà fait les frais. Maintenant, c'est au tour du MB et de cette fonction connue sur les laptop depuis presque deux décennies... 

A qui le tour ?


----------



## David_b (19 Décembre 2007)

Tox a dit:


> J'apprends en vous lisant la disparition de cette fonction du clavier.
> 
> D'une manière incompréhensible, Apple fait l'impasse sur le pavé numérique des claviers. Le clavier sans fil en avait déjà fait les frais. Maintenant, c'est au tour du MB et de cette fonction connue sur les laptop depuis presque deux décennies...
> 
> A qui le tour ?


Mmmm, c'est un complot voulu par les actionnaires : Apple veut détruire toute capacité à calculer et manipuler les chiffres chez ses utilisateurs, pour qu'ils arrêtent de comparer les prix dans l'UE et aux USA  :rateau: 

Enfin bon avec moi, c'est pas la  peine: quand je vois un chiffre je m'endors. Deux de suite et c'est le coma assuré :rateau:


----------



## binouse (19 Décembre 2007)

bonsoir, j'ai un élément de réponse. Pour activer le pavé numerique ( sans appuyer  constament sur maj). Il faut aller dans les préférences systèmes, international, menu saisie et de cocher francais-numerique
Voila sinon ne rejette pas la faute sur Apple, il n'y a jamais (sur a 99%) eu de pavé 4x3 sur le macbook.


----------



## flotow (19 Décembre 2007)

binouse a dit:


> Voila sinon ne rejette pas la faute sur Apple, il n'y a jamais (sur a 99%) eu de pavé 4x3 sur le macbook.



bah si 
sur toutes les machines avant celle la 
j'ai un macbook ici, et je peut te dire qu'il y en a bien un 

en lien (trop lourd)
ok, c'est un modele US, mais c'est pareil 
KB Pav. Num


----------



## binouse (19 Décembre 2007)

j'ai bien fais de préciser que j'étais sur qu'a 99%, en tout cas maintenant il peut saisir directement les chiffres !!! pour résoudre son problème, il n'y a pas moyen de faire des raccourcis clavier ??


----------



## flotow (20 Décembre 2007)

binouse a dit:


> j'ai bien fais de préciser que j'étais sur qu'a 99%, en tout cas maintenant il peut saisir directement les chiffres !!! pour résoudre son problème, il n'y a pas moyen de faire des raccourcis clavier ??



hormis l'astuce du francais numerique, si la touche pour activer le clavier numerique a disparu, le raccourci aussi 
c'est naze de la part d'apple par contre...


----------



## DimeSH13 (20 Décembre 2007)

Vous pensez qu'ils vont retirer le pavé numérique de l'iPhone aussi ?


----------



## gamac (20 Décembre 2007)

Il faut s'y préparer!! lol
IPhone 2: reconnaissance vocale pour numérotation??


----------



## Natimomo (30 Mars 2008)

Bonjour tous le monde !

Je viens de faire mon premier poste aujourd'hui et je pense qu'il y en a vont être content!  

Intitulé *"Activation du Mode Verr Num pour le Clavier Numérique"*

Bon ben je suis pas technicienne chez Apple Store ou Apple Care mais je pourrais peut-être leur envoyer ma candidature!   hihihihihi *** Vive la bidouille ! ***

:love: Natimomo :love:


----------



## benkenobi (30 Mars 2008)

Natimomo a dit:


> Bonjour tous le monde !
> 
> Je viens de faire mon premier poste aujourd'hui et je pense qu'il y en a vont être content!
> 
> ...



Avec un petit lien c'est encore mieux !


----------



## Natimomo (30 Mars 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Avec un petit lien c'est encore mieux !



Merci beaucoup pour ce petit ajout! Encore novice dans l'utilisation des forums, c'est sûr c'est plus pratique... :rose: 

:love: Natimomo :love:


----------



## Xian (11 Décembre 2008)

Je viens d'acheter un MacBook Pro 15", dernier modèle juste avant le unibody.

Je suis très déçu de constater la disparition de ce clavier numérique virtuel, avec la touche fn, ou en verrouillage avec F6. C'était vraiment très pratique. Je m'en servais tous les jours sur mon PowerBook 17". La solution "Numberkey" de l'iPhone a l'air pas mal, mais j'aimerais mieux retrouver mes touches :
789
 uio
  jkl
   ,;:

Je suis étonné de ne pas trouver plus de posts à ce sujet. Alors, je fais remonter celui-ci et me pose la question suivante :

De la même manière que les préférences système permettent de créer es raccourcis clavier, ne serait-il pas possible de "reprogrammer" la combinaison des touches fn avec les lettres précitées pour recréer un pavé numérique ?


----------



## oflorent (11 Décembre 2008)

C'est par ICI

Le post du petit nouveau.

NB : trés bon post pour un petit nouveau.

NBBIS : je vois que ça a été déjà fait, bon reste plus qu'a aller me coucher.


----------



## Xian (11 Décembre 2008)

oflorent a dit:


> C'est par ICI
> 
> Le post du petit nouveau.
> 
> ...



C'est gentil, mais j'avais déjà lu ce post et ce n'est pas ça que je cherche. Je ne veux pas utiliser les touches 1 à 9 en haut du clavier. Je voudrais que les touches 789, uio, jkl et ,;: combinées à la touche fn, représentent un vrai pavé numérique 4x3 (je ne sais plus si le 0 est sur le N ou la virgule). C'était bien pratique sur mon PowerBook G4.

Si quelqu'un a une idée pour associer un caractère spécifique à la combinaison de touches [fn+j], par exemple, qu'il n'hésite pas à le dire


----------



## Mitch111 (11 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Adepte du pavé numerique, j'ai un pavé externe usb, qui ne pese pas bien lourd et a l'avantage de pouvoir se placer exactement ou l'on veut.Pratique pour la saisie.
Et pour ceux qui possèdent un IPhone, il y a encore cette solution sans fil :
http://www.igen.fr/fr/labo/7099/


----------



## itako (11 Décembre 2008)

Ba oué je pensais pareil que mitch, autant acheter un pavé numérique, ou alors un clavier externe... en plus en règles générale ça existe pas sur du 15' alors du 13... le 3X4 c'est vraiment un truc déstiné au 19' tout moche...


----------

